# MiLC & Mr. Hardwick's - Wurl'd



## method1 (13/8/17)

*@Milc e-Juice & Mr. Hardwick's* collaborated closely to bring you *WURL'D*
A delicious biscuit filled with strawberry jam & vanilla cream!
Launching very soon!
​

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (14/8/17)

method1 said:


> View attachment 104075
> 
> 
> *@Milc e-Juice & Mr. Hardwick's* collaborated closely to bring you *WURL'D*
> ...


Yum!!!! My favourite in the box!


----------



## MR_F (14/8/17)

who will be stocking these and will they be available at vapecon?


----------



## method1 (14/8/17)

MR_F said:


> who will be stocking these and will they be available at vapecon?



Yes, available at vapecon, first batches are going out to stores today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wikus (14/8/17)

method1 said:


> Yes, available at vapecon, first batches are going out to stores today.


Which stores have them? Sold out on milc's website. Really keen on trying this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (14/8/17)

wikus said:


> Which stores have them? Sold out on milc's website. Really keen on trying this one.



Most JHB stores will have stock tomorrow, other provinces by the end of the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GhostTristy (16/8/17)

Bro I think jj emporium in laudium has some Wurld

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

